# Someone to bash me a Casey Jones ten wheeler



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking for someone to bash me a Casey Jones ten wheeler, I am guessing that a HLW American would make a good starting point as I need R1 curve ablity and the driver height looks about right in my eyes. Not looking for museum detailed, just keeping the same basic level as the HLW American or the like the HO scale Rivarossi Jones engine. Not gonna worry bout the fox trucks on the tender unless someone thinks they can fab them up. Thanks in advance Mike


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike,
You could always buy the WuHu one?
But maybe you're not into live steam!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

OH I got my eye on that one as well, but betting it will be north of $3000 bucks! Havent got my friend talked into getting rid of Emma and Fairymead yet, even though we cannot run them due to bridge height issues. Live steam is of high interest, its the bloody cost that shoots it in the foot. Definaly would have to rework my track plan to run that engine! Mike


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike,
It was on 'show special' at Diamondhead this year at $2250!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

thats not bad for an engine with all those features. Wish I had the coin, but it also takes a pretty large radius I think. Mike


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt a 10-wheeler bashed from a 4-4-0 will make it around R1 curves..regardless of what locomotive is used as the starting point...its possible, but pretty unlikely to work IMO..
8-foot diameter minimum would probably be required.










Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

A Bachmann Annie w/ 3 window cab would be a better starting point, its also R1 capable. All that would need to be scratched would be the cab roof. the rest could be bashed from the original parts.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Cambrian Models have a plastic VR narrow gauge fox truck but it has no leaf spring sticking out the center. It could be added though. Not sure what wheelbase you need but the truck below should be about 52mm.

http://cambrianmodels.co.uk/16bogies.html










Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

At first I assumed Annie drivers would be far too small..but actually, they are pretty good!

The Casey Jones 10-wheeler had 69" drivers:
http://www.uqp.de/cjr/casey_jones_engine.htm

In 1/29 scale thats 2.38"
in 1/32 its 2.15"

If you build the Casey Jones 10-wheeler to 1/32 scale, the Annie drivers would be pretty good..
slightly small, but not bad..
although they would have to be moved closer together..
and the rest of the Annie is basically useless to the project..
everything else would have to be scratch-built..

yes, you could try to cut and paste most of the Annie, but IMO you wont get a very good looking result..
it wont really end up looking anything like the real Casey Jones engine..
The rest of the Annie is probably too big to get the proper driver/locomotive proportion, which is really what makes the locomotive look like "The Casey Jones Engine"..Its a very large-drivered 4-6-0..
and IMO you really need to capture that "large drivers" to "rest of the engine" proportion to make it look "right"..otherwise, it wont even resemble the Casey Jones engine at all..
so realistically, Annie is good for the drivers only.

I will whip up some photoshop renderings tonight to compare the Annie to The 382 to see how things look..

Scot


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Mike, when you were talking about this on chat last night I didn't quite get the issue. So now that I'm seeing pics, I understand a little better.

This one's too big to insert:
http://www.watervalley.net/users/caseyjones/media/382.jpg

Neat clerestory roof on the cab.

This doesn't look like the same loco to me, but I'll put the link up anyway.
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/77989780.jpg

===>Cliffy


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Good eye Cliffy, 1st has a Belpaire fire box (pretty sure that's right), I don't believe they rebuilt Casey's wreck... a guess. Heck the older I get the less I know.
John


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

If you feel that the Annie body isn't workable Bachmann has just the Annie chassis on sale for $50. With that as your starting point you could build just about any engine you wanted on top.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am thinking of changing to 8 foot curves in the near future, so if it needs that to run, then so be it. So wish someone would do this in electric drive, although if I had $2k, I would get the live steam one! Mike


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

At 1:29 the AristoCraft Pacific motor block with 63mm wheels are only a 2.5mm oversize.










Andrew


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Caseys engine that night had a belpaire boiler. It wasnt even his normal assigned engine, he was subing for a sick engineer (Sam Tate). He had the shop move his whistle from his normal engine to the 382 just before the run. I would love to hear his whistle blow on steam, it still exhists in one of the museums. Keeping my fingers crossed someone can build this for me. Mike


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my photoshop kitbash from a Big Hauler:









(all three illustrations are in 1-to-1 proportion to each other)

Drivers and smokebox from the Annie could be used..
smokebox lowered.
smokebox length shortened.
stack shortened.
cylinders lowered and moved back.
mainrod shortened.
pilot wheels moved closer together.

New boiler, cab and tender would need to be scratchbuilt..
but using the Annie drivetrain takes care of the (relatively) hard part..
its doable! 

That Aristo Pacific drivetrain also looks good.
Drivers are too large, but the driver spacing is good.
(Annie drivers are a bit too far apart)
would make a larger model overall if using the Pacific drivetrain...
If you used the Pacific drivers and made them the correct size to the rest of the locomotive, 
you would end up with a model that scales out to 1/27.6 scale..a bit large to match any 1/29 or especially 1/32 scale rolling stock..
and the track gauge would also be too narrow..which introduces width problems when designing the model..
IMO the Annie would be a better choice than the Pacific, even though the Annie drivers are spaced a bit too far apart..
IMO the pacific drivers are simply too large to work well for the project..

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scotty thats a pretty good rendering, I think the tender would only need new trucks and the fender boards at the coal bunker rebuilt to give it that distinctive shape. Otherwise the Bachmann 3 window cab could be cut down to 1/29~32 size and the new boiler wouldn't be too hard to fabricate.

To be quite honest I am really surprised that no one to date (other that Bachmann) has ever marketed a Casey Jones 10 wheeler, to my knowledge not even Accucraft has done so. BTW the Bmann version was a bog standard Big Hauler painted and numbered for the IC loco.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,
I dont think the Big hauler cab or tender could be reasonably used..
they are far too large, and they will also be too wide..(the "width" dimension if you are looking at the locomotive head-on from the front)
by the time you end up cutting them down in all three dimensions, and pasting the remaining bits back together,
it would probably end up being much more work, for a much less satisfactory result, than just scratchbuilding them in the first place! 

Scot


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I also supprised that Wuhu beat Accucraft to the market. That engine besides being a bit famous, is also smaller so it should fit in better with a wider group of buyers, over say a Challenger or other big engine. But that has been the trend it seems, bigger and bigger engines. A proper model of Casey's engine or the NYC 999 that set a speed record would be sellers to operators and collectors alike. Sure wish Wuhu would get a state side dealer. I think the bman tender would need to be shortened in length to match the 382's tender, along with those unique extended coal boards. Since Wuhu is using the old AHM box artwork on thier website, I bet they used that O scale model to get basic dimensions ect. Mike


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Mike you have to consider what cars you will be pulling with this Casey Jones locomotive. A 1/32 model may not be the best choice even though the Bachmann chassis would be close in that scale. Are you thinking of pulling a passenger consist? If so maybe you should consider the choice of locomotive scale on the basis of what is available in cars and what can be accommodated on the right of way. We don't want any long trains hanging out on the main line. That may cause an accident!

Andrew


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Probably paint up some of the kalamazoo or HLW shorty cars and make a mini fast mail that he pulled on that fatefull night. I did that with the MDC shorty overton cars and the AHM ten wheeler years ago, looked really good. I was hoping the engine would come out more 1:24ish to better match the Kalamazoo, HLW and Aristo/Delton rolling stock that fits that era. Not a perfect "in scale" situation but perfect for me. Mike


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Mike, I kind of figured something like that. So you will be using cars that are scaled about 1/24. A 1/32 scaled locomotive will be too small and won't look right in the consist. Aiming at around 1/29 with 1/24 cars will look OK. Therefore the Aristo Pacific motor block may be the better option with the drivers being only a few mm oversize. Each axle has it's own gearbox so you could re-position one of the axles to create the correct spacing and make longer con rods or just use the block as is. 

Wuhu Model

















Andrew


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree Garret, obviously if I somehow managed to afford the Wuhu model, I would have to come up with some cars for it to pull, not impossible but definatly not as easy as my original plan. Now I just need someone up to the challenger to build the 382 for me. Mike


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI There is a G WUHU Casey Jones ten wheeler on Ebay as we speak. At $2k it ain't cheap but by the time all is said and done might be worth it.

Sorry can't post a link from my Schmartphone


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Shipping is $600, thus $2600. Or call Bob Clark at 301-467-3348 and get a deal. Also, service in the USA if purchased from him.

Dave


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Minimum radius is 6.6 feet (2000mm) for Wuhu model. Seems they are marketing to the small to medium size locomotive modelers. the production offers: full Stephenson valve gear, whistle, axle pump, hand pump, sight glass, suspension, fine detail, pressure gauge.
Price is competitive with the 2-6-0 of Accucraft.
For years the live steam community has been asking for small locomotive, seems the time has come beyond the Ruby...Next engine for US model will the be PRR/Long Island G5.


----------

